# john deere 524. what oil or grease to use in auger grearbox ?



## xporter (Feb 24, 2021)

took drain plug out there be grease in there! found the owners manual on the john deere website. it says to use 85/140 gl5! is there no brass parts in there? if so gl5 is a big no no. they were made by areins for deere. it is a late 1987 model if that matters. what are your thoughts?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I do not know much about JD models, but I would use what the owners manual calls for. We'll see if anyone else has experience with these.

tx


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use a 75W140 Synthetic gear oil.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Might be corn head grease. If the OM states GL-5 then GL-5 should be correct. Synthetic would be a good choice.


----------

